# Custom Slot Cars



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

These are some of my Custom Slot Cars










View attachment 93980


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Custom Tom Mator with Duel Rear Wheels*

Tow Mator Custom Slot Car with Duel Rear Wheels.



















Check out all the other custom slot cars in photo album.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

picture of the duel rear wheel on my photo album. It was to large to attach to this thread.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool stuff :thumbsup:

Any info to share on which chassis were used, etc?


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

There tyco 440 and 440x2's


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Great customs! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Good work...*

Keep those pics comin. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice stuff there Hittman!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:I'm gonna have to grab me an Optimus and Bumblebee for the kids now!!! That Scion is looking pretty cool there too RCgirl!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool customs Hittman :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'll take that yellow Camaro as my No.1 pick...RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool customs Hittman :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'll take that yellow Camaro as my No.1 pick...RM


 
Would have to agree with Hilltop, give me that Camaro! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*the more pics of customs the better pics of customs...Kewl*

They are all very nice customs but, if I had to pick one the SEMI hits me hard...sweet flames!

Bob...thanks for sharron...zilla


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

great collection.. let's see more!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

yeah, all real beauties for sure...now where can I get those Autobots?!


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

They came from Walmart there the Transformers RPM's ..


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice customs. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Rcgirl1026 (Oct 22, 2009)

*more of hittmans customs*

great pics.


----------



## Rcgirl1026 (Oct 22, 2009)

http://i639.photobucket.com/albums/uu117/funnyman101/100_5289.jpg

http://i639.photobucket.com/albums/uu117/funnyman101/100_5288.jpg

http://i639.photobucket.com/albums/uu117/funnyman101/100_5286.jpg

http://i639.photobucket.com/albums/uu117/funnyman101/100_5283.jpg

http://i639.photobucket.com/albums/uu117/funnyman101/100_5284.jpg


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great customs Hittman :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Really like the tank on a 4 Gear!! What kind of tank & was it a kit? ..RL


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks!!! I did the tank 20 yrs ago and it was a toy tank. Its on a 3 gear chassis..


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice stuff. I really like the TANK(tank)


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

lovin the tank!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Well done Hittman. Yep tank is a winner!!!


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Ya I like the tank myself it was one of my first customs I did when I was a kid 20 yrs ago. Glad I kept it all these yrs. Thanks guys!! When I moved from Ohio to Oklahoma some 16 yrs ago I sold everything but 20 cars and it was one of the lucky ones..


----------

